# brute wheel spacers ?



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

running 29.5s with a 2 inch extreme lift ,and this thing is tippy . didnt really want to buy wheel spacers cause i hear they are extremely hard on bearings, is this true or will i be ok ?


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

i also need this question answered. i wanna run 2.5 in wheel spacers on my sra for racing my idk how the front struts will like that


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

im curious on this one too lol


----------



## 07 BRUTE (Jan 27, 2010)

i know people who have had spacers on their bikes for ever and never had a problem i would like to run e on my brute but i just dont like the fact that the front end is weaker when u add spacers


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I have had 1.5" spacers on my brute since it was new and have had no problems...And I promise you I ride the hell out of it


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Same as posted above. I have 1.5 inch spacers with the xtreme lift on my 08. It makes the stance and stability so much better! I have not had any problems with wheel bearings.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i have 2" spacers since day one and have never had a problem.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Have ran spacers for over 2 years...1 year with 1" and over 1 year with the 2" spacers. So far no problems but I'm sure at some point the bearings are going to need replacing. 

I really like the stability the 2" spacers give the bike.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 1" spacers, no probs . had them two years.you will like the stabillity that the spacers give it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i ran spacers on the front for a while with no issues. you know, the kawasaki's do have some of the finest wheel bearings i have seen. at least the 08's do.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I enver cared for them jsut b/c its something extra in there to have to take off i fyou have to take all that off. I just ordered SRA wheels for my IRS brute & solved the problem all at once, but if you already have rims spacers are your only option, other than buying new rims.


----------

